# Bull x exhaust installed



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok guys so after a long wait and plenty of research I finally took delivery off my TTS Bull x exhaust from HG MOTORSPORTS 3.5" pipe .

I installed this on my TT quattro stronic. Pretty much same body exhaust and bumper as the TTS.

The exhaust is valvetronic which I have yet to wire up. Its pretty simple but requires removing panels from under the car to run the air line along the fuel lines. The valve makes a huge difference in sound. When opened the exhaust is pretty much a straight through pipe bypassing the backbox. When closed its pretty much close to stock volume just better tone.

The "farts" are pretty much gunshots now in any gear they sound like backfires . I very much approve. It took me around 2 and a half hours to install on my drive using axel stands then took it to my mate to check over.

It all fitted perfectly even though its designed and marketed for the TTS. Same with the diffuser. Just pull the s-line one off the bumper unscrew some diffuser support brackets. And insert the TTS diffuser. The non S-line wont work in this way i have been told. Just s-line (different bumper i guess) I unplugged my valve as the exhaust uses air from the intake manifold or something. Taped it up and moved it out of the way. The tips are also adjustable. So position of tips is easy to set up

No issues at all quality bit of kit. Welds are insane
































































For video of sound @iamstanyer on Instagram. They are on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah finally I'm glad! But you have to forward the audio to my email you knew it!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow.. Stanyer, where are you based? The sound is great.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

That's a great mod, Stayner !

Was it difficult to get the rear valance off the car ? Just a few torx and a lot of clips ? I wanted to dip or paint mine a different colour. Pix are in this thread

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3- ... e-2917690/

thanks
logan


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Wow.. Stanyer, where are you based? The sound is great.


Stoke on trent. It sounds 100x better in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

21tesla said:


> That's a great mod, Stayner !
> 
> Was it difficult to get the rear valance off the car ? Just a few torx and a lot of clips ? I wanted to dip or paint mine a different colour. Pix are in this thread
> 
> ...


 Hi Logan no screws to undo just clips. Start from one side unclip bottom first at the way round, then be brave and pull from the side. The valence is pretty sturdy. Its comes on and off easy just need to be brave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah glad to see that someone else opted for HG Motorsport kits  Congratulations!

I have a Bull-x HJS metallic catted downpipe installed (center silencer replaced with a straight pipe), and only with that addition it sound really nice and "throaty". Obviously the full kit looks even more awesome.

Do not want to hi-jack your thread but for whoever wants to see how it looks I can post some pics.

Cheers


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Sounds good


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

lynceus said:


> Ah glad to see that someone else opted for HG Motorsport kits  Congratulations!
> 
> I have a Bull-x HJS metallic catted downpipe installed (center silencer replaced with a straight pipe), and only with that addition it sound really nice and "throaty". Obviously the full kit looks even more awesome.
> 
> ...


 get some pics up mate its a thread for sharing. Theres not much info around at the moment.

Is yours a right hand drive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

Mine is LHD. Not sure dowpipes are released for RHD from HG and many others.

Couple of pics as asked.


----------



## Energie80 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to bump this....aren't you on Instagram anymore?
Wanted to hear the sound.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

or any video on youtube? :roll:


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Stayner has moved on to a Jay f type I think, I had some stuff from him as he was putting the car back to stock. He has some stuff published on YouTube - and is still on insta, you can also search the mk3 group on facebook, there's a few of his vids on there


----------

